
The Only OS X Shortcut You Need to Remember - adamwalters
http://adamwalters.info/post/1692256250/the-only-os-x-shortcut-you-need-to-remember
======
onedognight
Except in Firefox which redirects to the Mozilla website instead.

~~~
raganwald
Yes, I detest applications that decide to do their own "cross-platform" thing
instead of integrating smoothly with the environment's native behaviour.

~~~
jodrellblank
I have a port of wget for Windows, and typing "wget --help" at the command
prompt shows the help _and_ loads a Windows help file in a new window.

I don't want the "environment native behaviour" there, I want text on stdout.

~~~
Groxx
The environment native behavior of the command prompt _is_ text on stdout.
It's effectively not _Windows_ , it's something like MSDOS 10. Popping up a
help window is just nonsensical behavior.

------
mr_november
Cmd + tab (cycling b/w open apps) and Cmd + ` (cycling b/w open windows of app
with focus) are definitely my 2 most-used shortcuts.

~~~
X-Istence
Do note that is actually supposed to be Cmd + ` (the same button as the ~, and
not single quotation mark)

~~~
mr_november
Thanks X-Istence, was typing on my mobile with swype, got the wrong character.
Corrected in the original.

------
kaffeinecoma
I'm a fan of Cmd + , which opens the Preferences dialog.

------
doublegee
Shift + CMD + / doesn't work for Textmate, it says "Warning: On Leopard the
menu item searching is prone to crashing, so we have disabled the key
equivalent. Sorry about the inconvenience."

~~~
diskrete
I get the same thing, and I am using Snow Leopard. (Even though the message
references Leopard.) 10.6.4, TextMate 1.5.10.

------
mmphosis
System Preferences > Keyboard > Keyboard Shortcuts > Application Shortcuts >
All Applications > Show Help menu > Command Shift /

?

------
te_chris
one which i stumbled upon by accident is pressing option when you're in a
menu. e.g the apple menu at the top of the screen: If you press option while
you're looking at this menu certain menu items change - in this case about
this mac becomes system profiler. Also if you press shift in this situation
force quite becomes force quit _active application_.

------
epo
Metadata searches are cool though I haven't found a comprehensive description,
e.g. type name:foo to find all objects with foo in the name, kind:pdf wil find
all PDFs. These may be combined, e.g. name:foo kind:pdf has the expected
result.

------
stretchwithme
And from there, the right arrow key takes you to all the system menu items.

------
il
Shift + CMD + /? Three button shortcut for help? What happened to F1 being the
universal help key?

~~~
ugh
⌘? displays help. That other shortcut only opens the help menu.

------
codesink
Brilliant, with Chrome and Safari you can use it to search and open any
bookmarked page.

------
parenthesis
Use ctrl+F2 and then the arrow keys and return to select menu items.

------
shabble

       M-? is undefined

------
J3L2404
Cmd + Space for Spotlight search box is very handy.

~~~
albemuth
too slow, quiksilver or alfred ftw

~~~
geuis
It hasnt been slow for several years.

~~~
sfphotoarts
I beg to differ. It's sluggish. Depends what you are used to I guess.

I don't find it even a decent calculator, try doing a division!! It launches
the calculator and doesn't even both to pre-fill the question.

~~~
jonknee
It does division fine. Pre-filling would definitely be handy though.

